# Where the Duck has Lightgeo Been?



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I guess time has slipped by, and I have been ghost for longer than expected. Sorry about that (aboot for you Nucks  ).

Here is the low down.

1. I have been hit real hard with reality, so my priorities changed for a little while... (that:s all I will say about that)

2. a. Disappointment that I couldn:t make the ECST as planned

b. Disappointment I couldnt make videos like I love to do

c. Disappointment missing out on this forum family

All has been on my mind during this time, so me being absent was not slingshot or community related (this is still the best forum eva, and slingshots are still in my blood)

Now the bitter/sweet point that I am at right now.

I am in the process of making a life change that affects me and my family... so I am not just quite back at full force.

Changes being/have been made...

1. In the process of moving back to the states due to employment movement...

a) going back to florida!!!! so I will be back in my old stomping grounds

b) mail correspondence for my stateside slingshooters will be easier

c) the opportunity for meeting an shooting with some of you guys has increased dramatically... WOOHOO

d) showing up for tourneys will be in my future WOOHOO

2. I will get back to making videos (WooHoo Again!)

a) "NEW" things are in the works

b) a "NEW" and smaller belly me will be sharing the slingshooting spotlights (No more widescreen is needed  )

Anyway, I cant wait to get back full force.. I really cant keep up with interwebz, when I only visit it once in awhile... but once I am back, I will be sure not to miss a single shared experience from you guys....

Note+ if you dont know me or didn:t know I was even gone, that:s fine... I still miss your posts... 

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice to hear from you LGD.... hope everything going well. Can't wait to see you in action again.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good to hear from you! Hope the personal details work out. The upside of being in the States sounds pretty good. We'll be looking for you.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Greg?!

Super to hear from you and know the distractions of life are opening new things positive in some way or another. It is always a give and take in a situation.

Stay focused as you have been to take care of your family's mental and emotional welfare first.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Good to hear from you, Greg!

Will keep you and the family in our prayers.

Take care, bud!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Duck! Do what needs doing, bro. We'll be here with some slingshots and randomness when you have the time.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for poppin' yer bill up to let us know about your status. I know I wasn't the only one who was thinking about ya. You are missed and I hope that all comes together alright for ya. It will be cool to have you in FL!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey buddy, I was thinking of posting a "where is he at", thread! It's good to hear your doing ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes...I was beginning to wonder where you were. Hope all goes really well and it will be lovely to have you back in action when practicalities allow


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yo Quacka! nice hearing from you again.

Hope everything goes smooth.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great to hear from you. good luck on your migration back to the states


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Welcome back duck !


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Great to hear about you LGD ! off course we have missed you but take your time to do what you and your family need to be done ... we can wait, don't worry ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome back can't wait to see what's in store!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Good to hear from you, LGD. We're saving all the Mountain Dew cans for your return. Hoping and praying that everything does well with you and your family. We all missed you.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Good Luck Duck...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All Right!!!!!! Glad you haven't dropped off the face of the earth, Greg.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Hope all goes well for you and your family. And welcome back stateside..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A "Stateside Duck"-how cool will that be? We will be seeing you at the ECST next year I know it! Hope it's all a very smooth transition for you Bud!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 37390


He did say there was a change in employment! lol


----------

